# 1 HDMI-Port 2 Monitore?



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Hey,

ich möchte gerne ab und zu über mein TV spielen. Allerdings hat meine Graka (siehe Signatur) nur ein (Mini-)HDMI-Port.
Es gibt ja solche HDMI-Switche... Kann ich soeinen verwenden, oder taugen die nichts?
Also so das TV und Monitor an einem Port angeschlossen sind.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

ich würde einen der dvi anschlüsse mit einem dvi-hdmi adapter oder kabel am TV verwenden. 
schau hier:
dvi hdmi bei idealo.de


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Wird beim DVI-HDMI Adapter auch der Sound übertragen?


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

ach du willst den sound auch mit übertragen?!
na ok, dann gehts natürlich nicht mit dem dvi.
hab gedacht(gehofft^^), daß du den sound über einen externen verstärker angeschlossen hast.

in diesem fall kann man einen *hdmi-splitter* verwenden.
musst nur aufpassen, daß der *2 ausgänge* hat, und nicht 2 eingänge. zb diese hier:
http://www.amazon.de/HDMI-Splitter-High-Speed-Unterst%C3%BCtzung/dp/B002CBOSRG/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

naja könnte schon den Sound vom PC an meinen Verstärker weiterleiten, aber ich Spiele, wenn ich am pc sitze, meist mit Kopfhörer. Deswegen ahbe ich kein Bock das andauernd hin und her zuswitchen ^^

Mein TV hat leider nur VGA Eingänge, wenn ich von meiner Graka zum TV ein DVi Kabel + DVI auf VGA Adapter nutze, gibt es da ein großen Qualitätsverlust?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

> Mein TV hat leider nur VGA Eingänge, wenn ich von meiner Graka zum TV ein DVi Kabel + DVI auf VGA Adapter nutze, gibt es da ein großen Qualitätsverlust? Mein TV hat leider nur VGA Eingänge, wenn ich von meiner Graka zum TV ein DVi Kabel + DVI auf VGA Adapter nutze, gibt es da ein großen Qualitätsverlust?


 
Ich nehm mal an dein TV hat Full-HD? Kann, muss aber nicht gut gehen. Im Allgemeinen gilt: Für TFT-Displays mit einzeln ansteuerbaren Pixeln führt VGA bei hohen Auflösungen (spätestens bei 1600x1200 Pixeln) zu Unschärfe und Unruhe (Moiré) im Bild.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

vga? sowas gibts noch?^^
die daten sind analog ...

hier  steht, das es ab 1280x1024 Pixel problematisch wird, wegen der  digitalisierung der daten im display, bzw. bei röhren das ganze unscharf  wird ...

was ist das denn für ein TV?
welche auflösung hat der?

die verwendete auflösung muss auf beiden endgeräten(tv+monitor) gleich sein. am besten fullHD natürlich.
sonst gehts nicht oder hast irgendwo ein problem.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Hab nein LG 50PV350 Full HD (Sehr günstig, weil eben kaum Anschlüsse  ). Mein PC-Monitor hat natürlich auch Full HD.

Mh ich denke der HDMI Switch ist da die bessere alternative.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

hdmi switch wäre dann ja unnötig, da du den sound über vga nicht übertragen kannst.

musst wohl einen dvi-vga adapter besorgen und somit den fernseher anschliessen, und den sound nochmal extra anschliessen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Naaa ich mein PC Technisch hat mein TV nur ein VGA Anschluss. Kpe ob es auch TV mit DVi anschluss gibt.
Aber der hat natürlich auch 2 HDMI Ports  

Oder ich spar mir den swich und stecke immer manuell um... mh


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn der TV HDMI hat, und die Karte mini-HDMI, dann geht das doch.  

Wo ist das Problem? Oder peil ich es gerade nicht? xD


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Du peilst es nicht  

Meine Graka hat nur 1 HDMI Port und da ist natürlich mein PC-Monitor angeschlossen. Ab und zu will ich aber mal auf meinem TV zocken.
Dafür wollte ich jetzt halt ein HDMI-Switch, damit ich nicht iimmer alles umstecken muss.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

hahaha painkiller 
also: sein TV gerät hat *NUR *VGA, kein HDMI oder sontwas 
evtl noch SCART XD


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> hahaha painkiller
> also: sein TV gerät hat *NUR *VGA



hahahah was?! Nein mann   

Er hat 2 Hdmi und 2 VGA Ports ^^
Ich hab geschrieben er hat nur VGA, weil ich A. ja schon erwähnt habe das er ein HDMI Port hat und b. ich damit meine das er kein DVI Anschluss hat


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

boah eyy jetzt bin ich echt verwirrt....XD
du hast doch vorhin geschrieben, daß er nur VGA hat...grrrrr


> Mein TV hat leider nur VGA Eingänge,


von hdmi war ja nie die rede.

na dann ist das doch jetzt aller klar 

hdmi splitter rein fertig


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

@ dj*viper

haha!  xD 

Wusste ich´s doch. xD

@ Freaky ()

Dann wäre ein Switch/Splitter die beste Wahl.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Jut Jut, danke euch beiden


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

@pain: wussten? du meinst wohl geraten 
aber der punkt geht diesmal an dich^^

@freak: lang gedauert, aber hat geklappt XD


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

> @pain: wussten? du meinst wohl geraten
> aber der punkt geht diesmal an dich^^


 
Wissen = Raten

Zumindest war´s in der Schule immer so.  

@ Freak

Wenn du eine Empfehlung für einen Switch brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Bescheid! 

Kann leider hier nicht auf irgenwelche Shopping-Seiten. Wäre echt lieb von dir wenn du den Preis daneben schreibst. 

Achja ein Adapter von Mini-HDMI zu HDMI habe ich bereits ^^


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

da verweise ich dich aufs 4. post 



> musst nur aufpassen, daß der *2 ausgänge* hat, und nicht 2 eingänge. zb diese hier:
> http://www.amazon.de/HDMI-Splitter-H...tp_s2_edpp_url


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

Jup, geht klar! 

*DIGITUS HDMI Splitter DS-42300 Video-/Audio-Splitter - 4 Anschlüsse - DS-42300 / Ab ca. 50€*

Geht auch günstiger: 

HDMI-Umschalter 2x1: Amazon.de: Elektronik

HDMI-Umschalter von HAMA für 15,89€


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

50 EURO?!?!?!?! Alter falter.

15 € geht noch, aber auch schon happig ^^ Mal schauen, ich kiek mal wenn ich zuhause bin.
Vielleicht nutz ich doch den guten alten Weg der "manuellen Umsteckung". Spart geld, aber keine Nerven. ^^


----------



## ruf!o (19. Januar 2012)

Ich stelle jetzt mal eine gewagte Frage, wieso schließt du deinen Pc-Monitor nicht über DVI an und den Fernseher über HDMI?

Zum Monitor musst du ja keinen Sound übertragen und was bildqualität angeht ist es egal ob du über DVI oder HDMI anschließt.

Kenne eigentlich bisher keinen PC-Monitor der nur HDMI und keinen DVI anschluß hat.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

mh auch wieder wahr, hab ich mich zwischen durch auch gefragt habs aber wieder vergessen 

Gute Idee, Friendoo


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

manchmal sind die einfachsten dinge die, die einem am schwersten einfallen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> mh auch wieder wahr, hab ich mich zwischen durch auch gefragt habs aber wieder vergessen
> 
> Gute Idee, Friendoo



Argh! Da haben wir wohl wieder mal zu kompliziert gedacht. 

Naja, morgen ist schon Freitag. Daran wird´s liegen.


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

pain und ich wurden pwned XD

hast recht, wird zeit fürs wochenende^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Januar 2012)

Ja manchmal hat man das  Oder man ist so fixiert auf die Idee sich was technisches zu kaufen, das man anderes verwirft


----------

